# Chloe says hi! (pic)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a photo of Chloe from today. She is such a ham. Oh she will understand the kisses and embrace them soon I am sure. I've managed to sneak some cheek kisses between huffs a few times. hahahah.

But as you can see her tattered ears are slowly getting better, she makes such a fuss when I try to get cream on them, I managed to today as she was tuckered out from her bath. 

I am so happy she came to live with us, I know it was an awkward decision for me to make this past fall with Daisy's passing so recent, but Annie loves her to bits, we all do. And when I catch her staring at me with this admiring twinkle in her eye, well I know it was the right thing to do.  She's down 50 grams since coming home, no longer has bags under her eyes, and her fur is super fluffy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is looking good!  Thanks for sharing this little ham! :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's cute, she has a funny little nose  and I'm glad you're happy with her!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

She's so sweet! Good to know I'm not the only one the smothers my lil hedgie with kisses. I usually give her nose kisses. Sometimes she loves them n sometimes she's like "awwww... Mommmm! Not again!". Lol.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Chloe...
you look so cute!!!!
big ciao from the other side of the ocean  
Unariccia!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet face. I love her crinkled nose. Those ears will feel so much better soon. Looking good!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Chloe you iz so cute but u needz to let ur mom rub ur ears n get dat gunk off. Ur ears iz so pritti cept for dat yucky gunk. R mom rubs r ears too n we pretends it hurts us but it relly dozn't. 

luv ur friends, Jake, Lucy, Brie, Gladys, KeiLei, Miki, Penelope, Willie, Finnigan


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is so cute! <3


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Chloe! You're lookin' good girl! You have no idea what a lucky, spoiled hedgie you are. No idea.


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

She's purdy!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Chloe!! Love her wrinkly little nose. What a doll!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a little doll!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That face just cracks me up. :lol: She's so cute.


----------

